# rootbeer metal flake?



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

do they make it?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

No one knows??


----------



## RidinOnChrome (Dec 19, 2005)

They make candy root beer and you can always put flake in your paint before you lay the candy so in a sense they do make candy rootbeer flake! :biggrin:


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

You can try this: http://www.paintwithpearl.com/candy/pwp509/pwp509.htm










This isn't rootbeer. It is gold, but it looks good.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Try rothmetalflake.com I'm almost sure they have it, if not just through down some silver flake as a base and put rootbeer candy over it.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Sep 17 2006, 07:41 PM~6192830
> *Try rothmetalflake.com I'm almost sure they have it, if not just through down some silver flake as a base and put rootbeer candy over it.
> *


I was trying to avoid that,I was just looking for a straight flake for a daily.Found this they have root beer
http://www.metalflakecorp.com/mod.php?mod=...u=31&page_id=27

Are they any good?I've only used SEM and HOK so far.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

metal flake corp will always be good oldschool but GOOD


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Threadjacker_@Sep 18 2006, 01:23 AM~6192469
> *You can try this: http://www.paintwithpearl.com/candy/pwp509/pwp509.htm
> 
> 
> ...





looks like shit not even close to rootbeer.......CHEERLEADER


paintwithpearl should not even exist.......advertising telling people that is candy powder :uh:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 17 2006, 11:40 PM~6194262
> *looks like shit not even close to rootbeer.......CHEERLEADER
> paintwithpearl should not even exist.......advertising telling people that is candy powder :uh:
> *



the only true kandy powder is kool-aid! :roflmao:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

you want rootbeer..I got a color in between copper and brown..Looks like rootbeer to me..how many pounds do you need :0 



http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Sep 18 2006, 09:42 PM~6200577
> *you want rootbeer..I got a color in between copper and brown..Looks like rootbeer to me..how many pounds do you need :0
> http://www.rothmetalflake.com
> *


I don't see a brown on the site?
Pm sent


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

What's the phone # for roth metal flake???I'd like to try their product!


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Tomorrow night I'll post a pic of the flake..It's not one of our production colors but alot of guys at the car shows have been asking for rootbeer..I bought some with our last run because of the demand..anyone got a wacked out name for rootbeer flake??#[email protected]#$
maybe we will use it  ..Later


http//:www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll need at least 12-15 oz,enough for a 78 caddy coupe,you going to be at the super-show???If not i'll order asap,thanx.
If I come up with a winning name,you gonna hook me up???lol j/k
I've really been wanting to give your product a try as well,our color choices are limited to HOK up here.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Sep 20 2006, 03:49 AM~6206757
> *Tomorrow night I'll post a pic of the flake..It's not one of our production colors but alot of guys at the car shows have been asking for rootbeer..I bought some with our last run because of the demand..anyone got a wacked out name for rootbeer flake??#[email protected]#$
> maybe we will use it  ..Later
> http//:www.rothmetalflake.com
> *





ROOT of all evil BEER :dunno:


ROOT of all BEER


ROOT it's not real BEER :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 19 2006, 02:54 PM~6205376
> *What's the phone # for roth metal flake???I'd like to try their product!
> *


510 706 3200


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Sep 19 2006, 08:49 PM~6206757
> *Tomorrow night I'll post a pic of the flake..It's not one of our production colors but alot of guys at the car shows have been asking for rootbeer..I bought some with our last run because of the demand..anyone got a wacked out name for rootbeer flake??#[email protected]#$
> maybe we will use it  ..Later
> http//:www.rothmetalflake.com
> *


TTT for some pics


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Root Fear

Boot Rear

Spiked Root Beer Float

Disco Root Beer


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I will try this photobucket thing
Too Much beer last night!! :0 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/stock57/steve079.jpg

http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Sep 21 2006, 08:18 AM~6216715
> *I will try this photobucket thing
> Too Much beer last night!! :0
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i'm looking for,I'll contact you tomorrow.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

allright man..No problem...510 706 3200...Steven

http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen the burnt copper flake? That color is also really close to a rootbeer.


----------



## Wurms (Apr 2, 2006)

Root Beer Gloat

Root Bearded Woman

Rude Beer

and my flavorite..
Rott Beer


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

Speaking of Roth metalflake, can someone identify the spray gun the guy is holding?
I say it is an Iwata.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

It is a Devilbiss with a 2.2 tip...



http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------

